# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  NEWBIE, how many mg's are in 1 cc?

## bigjohnson69

Just want to make sure i take the correct dose. How many mg's are in 1 cc. looked on the internet but can't find a conversion table.

----------


## mkrulic

the amount of mgper ml should be marked on your bottle. for instance, you could have a 10cc bottle of test e at 250mg/ml. now 1cc=1ml if that's what your asking

----------


## bigjohnson69

i'm asking how many mg's are in one cc of the syringe. so if i'm doing 250 mg's per injection how many cc's is that in the syringe?

----------


## naz-uk

1ml = 1cc in the syringe, but 1ml can vary in mg, you need to refer to the ampule.

----------


## legobricks

> i'm asking how many mg's are in one cc of the syringe. so if i'm doing 250 mg's per injection how many cc's is that in the syringe?


I believe this was just answered. But to answer your question, it should say on the bottle. for instance, what substance are you talking about? like test E 250 is 250mg per 1ml. So 1cc = 1ml. So 1cc = 250mgs of test E. Do that twice a week and youll have 500mg a week of test E. What else are you trying to figure out? There is NO standard on how many mg's are in a ml of whatever gear your talking about. Its all different. Get it! :Bbiwin:

----------


## novicenovicen

Listen carefully.......mg is the amount of a product per ml/cc. if you don't know the mg already no one can help U. 

EX.... U have Sus 250. then that means 1 cc or ml will have 250mg of testosterone in it.

----------


## bigjohnson69

got it, thanks

----------


## New Juice

eq 200...one cc has 200 mg's in it

I hope your not juicing right now and you are starting your research...

----------


## guildwars05

> got it, thanks


"as he sticks the needle in his veins"

----------


## usamm

rofl this kid was funny.

----------


## Auto54

Abuse reported

----------


## Tren Bull

> i'm asking how many mg's are in one cc of the syringe. so if i'm doing 250 mg's per injection how many cc's is that in the syringe?


it depends on the dose of the gear you have. ive had gear that was 250 mgs/ml, 300mgs/ml, 400 mgs/ml. its not a universal thing bro. what does it say on the label of your gear?

----------


## DBflash21

So what would you do if you have Test 300 mg/ml, and you want to do 500 mg per week???

----------


## DBflash21

bump

----------


## 39.5Swamp

math. That would be 1 and 2/3 ml per week. I am going to do deca at 400 and it is 300mg/ml so i will do 1 1/3ml per week or 2/3ml per inj. *TWISM*

----------


## DBflash21

I want to do 500 mg per week divided into 2 shots (250 mgs per shot) but my test E is 300 mg/ml so how much do i draw into the syringe?

----------


## Tren Bull

> I want to do 500 mg per week divided into 2 shots (250 mgs per shot) but my test E is 300 mg/ml so how much do i draw into the syringe?



hmm, this sounds like a math problem. hold up, i need to think for a second

----------


## Tren Bull

> I want to do 500 mg per week divided into 2 shots (250 mgs per shot) but my test E is 300 mg/ml so how much do i draw into the syringe?



ok bro, its 5/6 of a cc that you should be shooting up at a time

----------


## 39.5Swamp

You had it easy tren you just had to divide my math. I did all the hard work.
*TWISM*

----------


## Tren Bull

> You had it easy tren you just had to divide my math. I did all the hard work.
> *TWISM*



actually i didn't read your posts, i calculated it all out myself

----------


## 39.5Swamp

> actually i didn't read your posts, i calculated it all out myself



I am proud of you. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## smmrsm2000

> Just want to make sure i take the correct dose. How many mg's are in 1 cc. looked on the internet but can't find a conversion table.


 wow, i remember having this exact question for my very first cycle...i googled it  :Hmmmm:

----------


## BruhAli

> I believe this was just answered. But to answer your question, it should say on the bottle. for instance, what substance are you talking about? like test E 250 is 250mg per 1ml. So 1cc = 1ml. So 1cc = 250mgs of test E. Do that twice a week and youll have 500mg a week of test E. What else are you trying to figure out? There is NO standard on how many mg's are in a ml of whatever gear your talking about. Its all different. Get it!


Helped more people than you know right here bro!

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> i'm asking how many mg's are in one cc of the syringe. so if i'm doing 250 mg's per injection how many cc's is that in the syringe?


1cc= 1ml typically

----------


## fit2bOld

> I want to do 500 mg per week divided into 2 shots (250 mgs per shot) but my test E is 300 mg/ml so how much do i draw into the syringe?


.8cc = 240mg 
.9 cc = 270mg

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

if a 1,2000 lb object is dropped from an airplane traveling at a speed of 525 mph at a height of 800 feet with a 25mph crosswind at an angle of.....oh, sorry, I thought I was on another board.

----------


## Hg777

Yea I have 100mg/ml of Tren A and I want to inject 75mg but I can't read the 💉 it's a 3ml syringe how much do I fill it to ????

----------


## David LoPan

> Yea I have 100mg/ml of Tren A and I want to inject 75mg but I can't read the �� it's a 3ml syringe how much do I fill it to ????


1 ML is 100 mg so are you asking what you need to draw up? You are new so you want 75% of 1 ML. On a typical 3 mL syringe, the lines are in 0.1 intervals. So to make it easy, it will be under the 1 and just between the 7 and 8 line. If you google nursing dosage calculation with a syringe and mg per ml it will show you what you need to know.

----------


## David LoPan

> Yea I have 100mg/ml of Tren A and I want to inject 75mg but I can't read the  it's a 3ml syringe how much do I fill it to ????


https://www.steroid.com/Steroid-Inje...formation.php#

This might help you as well with where and how to inject.

----------


## GearHeaded

> Yea I have 100mg/ml of Tren A and I want to inject 75mg but I can't read the  it's a 3ml syringe how much do I fill it to ????


your running Tren , yet you don't even know how to measure it out . this tells me you've never ran a cycle before and your probably a kid .
I'd re think what your doing before you hurt yourself

----------


## Clove1234

> "as he sticks the needle in his veins"


This got me

----------


## Clove1234

O dear lord

----------


## Medic 1

When you f up cause you have no idea what your doing Call 911 and up come help you times never change still those around that should not being touching this stuff scary

----------


## songdog

Yeah his profile says he is only 21 this should be interesting cycle for him.

----------


## sumpm1

> I want to do 500 mg per week divided into 2 shots (250 mgs per shot) but my test E is 300 mg/ml so how much do i draw into the syringe?


You can figure it out many ways, but here is one:

You want each injection to contain 250mg. So set up this equation (300)x(what) = 250. Or 300x = 250. You get x = 250/300. A calculator will give you 0.833.

So now you know you need 83% or 0.83 of a ml or one cc syringe to get your 250mg dosage. If the 1ml syringe is marked up to 100, fill it to the 83 mark.

----------


## TRTdrew

Math!

----------

